# 4410 eHydro Tractor surges after 30 Min of use



## vandorplet (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a JD 4410 eHydro with 1000 Hrs use. The other day I was doing some finish mowing and noticed the tractor started to slow down (RPM remained constant) and the transmission began to surge. I stopped and checked the hydraulic fluid level. I noticed a leak on one of my hydraulic fittings had caused the level to be low. I fixed the leak and had to add almost 3 gallons of fluid. I started to mow again and after 30 min the tractor started to slow down and surge again. The fluid level was still good so I changed the hydraulic filter. Again the tractor ran fine for about 30 min and then started to surge again. I'm afraid I damaged the hydraulic pump when the fluid got low. The engine runs smooth at a constant RPM. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

Do the test one more time. Don't change anything. Just start the machine up cold and run it for 30 minutes. If it runs fine until it heats up and starts to slow down, then it is probably your pump. Without proper test equipment I am only guessing, but 9 out of 10 times when the oil heats up and the hydraulics stop working the pump is to blame.

-Leon


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Are you getting any malfunction codes from the malfunction code light on the right hand fender?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I think the total capacity is around 7.2 gallons so you were almost 1/2 empty.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think the book specs. may be incorrect. I put about 9 gallons in mine each time I have changed the oil. I realize the book says what you mentioned.


----------



## vandorplet (Jul 5, 2009)

I tried one more time with the same results. I also checked and I have no malfunction code lights. I will be away on vacation for the next week and I will check back then. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like you may have damaged the hydrostatic drive pump as has already been mentioned. That will require troubleshooting with high pressure gauges and some special tools.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *I think the book specs. may be incorrect. I put about 9 gallons in mine each time I have changed the oil. I realize the book says what you mentioned. *



That is GREAT info to know. Thanks


----------



## vandorplet (Jul 5, 2009)

*Hydrostatic drive pump*

I've done some more trouble shooting. All my other hydraulics seem to work fine (loader, etc) even when the tractor is surging. I thought there was only one hydraulic pump. Is there a seperate hydraulic drive pump for the hydrostatic transmission? And if so, where is it located?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I was rereading this and asked myself a question.

Do you have the LoadMatch switch on or off? If it is on, try running the mower with the switch in the off position. 

I would have to check the service manual to see if more that 1 pump.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

There is more than one pump. The hydrostatic drive pump in in the transmission bell housing area and is driven pretty much directly off of the engine I believe. I believe this is separate from the steering/hydraulic pump. They all use the same oil though.


----------



## Indffrnt (Apr 16, 2012)

I also have a 4410 that started surging this spring. Exact same symptons. 880 hrs. Several sources have pointed at the pump.
Where to get a pump, or more important, directions for replacement of pump?
Thanx,
Richard


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Before you spend that much...

Poor Hydraulic Performance..........Suction side filter may need replacement.


----------

